# UWN-cleanup one spot



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

After the other thread about a UWN cleanup, which I'm not sure if a spot was ever decided, I thought I'd start another cleanup thread as well. We all love our public access in this state and without it many of us couldn't enjoy hunting and fishing like we do now. Unfortunately we all see the mess some people can make and how careless they can be with such a privledge . So although many of us probably already do, how about along with the other cleanup , we all do our part by picking up a garbage bag worth of cans, or cleaning up a small spot on our own or in small groups as well and post photos of our progress on this thread . Every little bit makes our public land look and stay cleaner.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It might be fun to post a pic of the strangest / most unique item found.

I try and pick up more than I packed in on each outing. It doesn't solve the problem, but at least it makes it a little better in the long run.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

With the amount of aluminum cans on the ground most places I go you could probably make money after a few hours. I try to pick up things when I see them as well, every bit counts.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> With the amount of aluminum cans on the ground most places I go you could probably make money after a few hours. I try to pick up things when I see them as well, every bit counts.


If only Utah had a bottle and can redemption like a lot of states we wouldn't have nearly the litter issue we deal with.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> If only Utah had a bottle and can redemption like a lot of states we wouldn't have nearly the litter issue we deal with.


Would be very nice, it's getting better here but not good. Imagine all the 30 boxes of beer laying in the sage brush, it's pretty sickening.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

A bottle and can redemption system might help out. The main reason only 11 states have them is nobody wants to pay an extra $.05 or $.10 per bottle/can. While in Hawaii we regularly had to pay $.60 per 12 pack for recycling. We didn't have recycling where we were at and most of the cans/bottles were just thrown in the trash along with the $.60 per 12 pack. They had redemption locations but they had strict rules and hours and it was more of a pain than it was worth for a 12 pack that you drank once a week. The only people I knew that recycled were people that would go to bars and in dumpsters behind the hotels/restaurants and amass large quantities and then turn them in. For the average joe they went in the trash and you lost $.60 every time you bought a 12 pack.


----------

